# [Premiere] "Kluges Rendern"



## Gi.Joe (16. Oktober 2002)

*[Problem]Premiere 6 & "kluges Rendern"*

Hallo erstmal, bin neu hier, hab mich auch

schon ein bischen im Forum rumgelesen, nur habe ich nichts betreff meiner Frage gefunden:

Zuallererst Daten meines Rechners:

Celeron 500 Mhz
256 SD-Ram Hauptspeicher
TNT2 Pro (32MB)
Windows 98se
System sher gut!

Nun mein Problem, alle festhalten 

*Wieso* rendert Premiere 6.0 meinen ganzen "Film" (egal wie groß, teste es immer mit 15sek Schnipseln) durchweg, und *nicht* nur die Stücke, die ich geändert habe ?!

Beispiel:

Habe eine kleine Szene ca. 15sek länge, schneide ihn in 3 teile, zwischen Teil 1 und 2 normale Überblende, von 2 auf 3 wieder kleine Überblende. dann drücke ich die Enter Taste, und Premiere berechnet alles, also meinen gesamten Arbeitsbereich, sowohl Überblenden, als auch die Filmstücke, die "unberührt" sind.

Wäre wirklich *super* nett, wenn wir jemand helfen könnte, hab viele hier "gesehen" die viel Ahnung haben.

Ich möchte mich nicht mehr dauernd fragen, welches VideoschnittProgramm besser ist, welches system Mac/PC, ich will endlich anfangen. Bitte helft mir 

Noch ein kleines Frägchen  : Wo bekomme ich kostenlose Plug-Ins für Premiere ? Will meinen Schwerpunkt auf Compositing legen, und hab schon viele geile Effekte gesehen.

Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## goela (17. Oktober 2002)

Hi Gi.Joe (wohl mit dem C64 angefangen?),
zu Deinem ersten Problem kann ich mich nur wage äussern, da ich es gerade nicht prüfen kann und ich mit Premiere noch nicht so viel gemacht habe (und Bubi ist in den Ferien).

Schau mal in den Projekteinstellungen, ob dort die Option "Alles neu komprimieren" aktiviert ist! Ist auch schon mal hier im Forum behandelt worden.

Die meisten arbeiten hier mit Premiere und AfterEffects! Ich selbst habe sehr lange auf Ulead MediaStudio gearbeitet! Steige nun aber um, da Premiere den professionelleren Anspruch erhebt. Vor allem AfterEffects ist unschlagbar! Lad Dir mal die Trailversion von Adobe herunter (ca. 70MB).



> Noch ein kleines Frägchen  : Wo bekomme ich kostenlose Plug-Ins für Premiere ? Will meinen Schwerpunkt auf Compositing legen, und hab schon viele geile Effekte gesehen.


Wie bereits erwähnt, kannst Du mit AfterEffekts noch bessere Effekte erzeugen.
Mit kostenlosen AddIns sieht es etwas mager aus! Gibt schon welche, aber nicht gerade spektakulär! Mit dem Google suchen!


----------



## Gi.Joe (17. Oktober 2002)

@goela

Ne, habe nicht mit dem C64 angefangen, war vor meiner zeit, bin erst 15. namen habe ich woanders her 

Danke erstmal, dass du geantwortet hast 


Bezgl. der Funktion:

Muss sie *aktiviert* oder *deaktiviert* sein ?
geht aus deiner Antwort nicht ganz heraus.

Jo, werde ich mal machen, dass mit AfterEffects 

Schön, dass ich nun endlich ein ordentliches Forum gefunden habe 
werde wohl "öfters" vorbeischauhen 

Kann man eigentlich mit AfterEffects auch simpel schneiden ?
Oder ist es wirklich nur gedacht um im nachhinein Effekte hinzuzufügen ?

Besitzt ihr eigentlich irgendwelche Schnittkarten (raptor rt etc.) ?
was habt ihr/du für Rechner ? Geht mit den neuen (2Ghz &mehr) das rendern fix ? meiner (s.o.) ist...unja... alt 

Danke nochmal


----------



## goela (17. Oktober 2002)

> Muss sie aktiviert oder deaktiviert sein ?


Logischerweise deaktiviert! Sorry, dass ich es nicht eindeutig geschrieben habe!


> Schön, dass ich nun endlich ein ordentliches Forum gefunden habe werde wohl "öfters" vorbeischauhen


Mach dass! Wir sind hier schon ne richtige Stammgemeinschaft und freuen uns immer wieder auf neue "Mitglieder".


> Kann man eigentlich mit AfterEffects auch simpel schneiden ?


Ne, dafür nimmt man Premiere!


> Oder ist es wirklich nur gedacht um im nachhinein Effekte hinzuzufügen ?


Richtig erkannt!


> Besitzt ihr eigentlich irgendwelche Schnittkarten (raptor rt etc.) ?


Habe noch eine Videschnittkarte von FAST! Die AV-Master für analogen Videoschnitt! Verwende heute aber digitalen Videoschnitt mit meiner Firewirekarte von Terratec (Cameo DV400).


> was habt ihr/du für Rechner ? Geht mit den neuen (2Ghz &mehr) das rendern fix ? meiner (s.o.) ist...unja... alt


Selbstverständlich!!!
He so uralt ist dein 500MHz Rechner auch nicht! Ich habe (auch wnn ich mich wiederhole) mit dem AMIGA angefangen (bin ja mehr als doppelt so alt wie Du), dann mit einen 350MHz und AV-Master gearbeitet und habe nun seit einem Jahr einen 1GHz Rechner (neuer Prozessor ist schon in Warteschlange).


----------



## Gi.Joe (17. Oktober 2002)

Danke für die Antworten 

So freundlich wurde ich bis jetzt in keinem forum begrüßt 

-After Effects hab ich schon drüben (DSL sei dank)
-Hab mich anch deiner Antwort sofort an Premiere ran gemacht 
  nach ein bischen einstellen hab ichs, vielen dank 

Meinst du, das sich der kauf einer teuren Schnittkarte (hab die Matroyx RX.10 für 600€ mit Premiere 6.5 im Auge) rechtfertigt ?

ich kann mir halt nicht die renderzeiten von 2Ghz Monstern vortellen, und realtime hört sich doch so gut an


----------



## goela (17. Oktober 2002)

> So freundlich wurde ich bis jetzt in keinem forum begrüßt


Wir sind steht's bemüht, jede Frage ernst zu nehmen!



> Meinst du, das sich der kauf einer teuren Schnittkarte (hab die Matroyx RX.10 für 600€ mit Premiere 6.5 im Auge) rechtfertigt ?


Wahrscheinlich schon. Nur, Du musst eines sehen. Es gibt immer den Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor. Also willst Du wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben! Wenn Du gerade damit einsteigst!
Eine Firewire-Karte kostet oft nur 100Euro! Für ein bischen mehr gibt's oft noch Software gratis dazu! Premiere 6.5 hört sich gut an, ist aber sicherlich eine Light-Version (bietet wahrscheinlich nicht den vollen Umfang!
Da würde ich das restliche Geld lieber in einen neuen Rechner investieren, denn Du verdienst sicherlich nicht Dein täglich Brot mit Videoschnitt - also Zeit ist nicht gleich Geld! Einen schnellen Rechner kannst Du auch für anderes brauchen. Lieber etwas bei der Berechnung warten.


> ich kann mir halt nicht die renderzeiten von 2Ghz Monstern vortellen, und realtime hört sich doch so gut an


Hört sich gut an. Aber was spricht dagegen, einfach das Projekt erst in einer kleiner Auflösung rendern, was schneller geht, und wenn's gefällt dann in voller Auflösung rechnen lassen, während Du Deine Hausaufgaben machst? 

Dies ist natürlich nur meine Meinung! Entscheiden musst Du Dich selbst! Vielleicht bringen andere auch noch ihre Meinung ein (Momo, Bubi wo seit ihr? Ach ja, Bubi ist ja gerade in den Ferien)


----------



## Gi.Joe (18. Oktober 2002)

Mhh, du hast recht.

Ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich wie wild eine Schnittkarte holen will, nur, ich hab immer ein Auge auf Angebote, weil das thema Videoschnitt mich wirklich sehr interessiert und ich auch vorhab später soetwas beruflich zu machen.

Ist bei diesen firewirekarten eigentlich auch ein Handbuch des Programms dabei, den das wäre somit eines der hauptgründe einen Kauf zu machen, ansonsten könnte ich auch weiterhin meine gecrackten versionen benutzen. Gibtb es außerdem ein Uptdate der enthaltenen LicghtVersionen auf die Vollversionen ?

Als sich mein vater die XM1 gekauft hat, war für *10 €* die Schnittsoftware Edit DV 2.0 von Digital Origin/Discreet /die machen ja Software für Unix systeme) inklusive einer *Nicht* OHCI kompatiblen Firewirekarte, sowie ein Handbuch dabei. Habe schon einiges mit Edit DV gemacht, nur von den effekten her, kann es mit Premiere nicht mithalten. Ich habe nämlich vor ein CounterStrike video von (m)einen Clan zu machen, und der Schwerpunkt liegt auf Effekten und stimmender synchronisierung (bei takt z.B. wie jemand einen tötet/hört sich hart an, ich weiß). 

Deshalb habe ich Premiere getestet, und, ja, es bot natürlich viel mehr möglichkeiten, und da ich jetzt mein haupt Problem "kluges rendern" beseitigt habe (dank euch) steht meinem projekt eigentlich nichts mehr im wege. Einzigstes manko ist, dass ich nicht mit premiere capturen kann, für mein Projekt eigentlich nebensächlich aber für spätere projekte doch erforderlich.

Erfahrung mit Premiere habe ich eigentlich schon viele gesammelt. An einer SGI O2 Workstation meines Vaters (permiere version 4.2). Die O2 hat ein Videoboard, das bestimmte Funktionen erlaubt. Vor 4 jahren, wo mein vater sie gekauft hat, zu CAD zwecken, StateOfTheArt, und dementsprechend teuer, nur heute findet man das gleiche auch z.B. in einer Raptor RT.

So, viel geschrieben 

Ich werd mich mal nach simplen FireWire Lösungen umschauen (in der aktuellen videaktiv digital ist ein bericht) und wie es um Uptate Funktionen steht. vielleicht wisst ihr es ja (s.o.)

Ich glaube mein HauptProblem ist es, sich um Soft und Hardware gedanken zu machen, obwohl es doch nur ein "Werkzeug" ist, und nicht, um meine videos (obwohl ich schhon viele gute ideen hab). denn kein KinoZuschauer wird sagen, gut, dass StarWars mit einem Avidsystem gemacht wurde, und nicht mit Unix Rechnern. was ich sagen will, es kommt auf das Ergebnis drauf an. Vielleicht brauch ich noch einige Zeit um das zu verstehen, und mein vater muss mich von Käufen teurer Schnitthardware abhalten, aber dann, habe ich was gelernt.

jonathan


----------



## goela (18. Oktober 2002)

> Mhh, du hast recht.


Wusste gar nicht, dass ich so überzeugend sein kann!  Aber die Fakten sind ja entscheident!!


> Einzigstes manko ist, dass ich nicht mit premiere capturen kann, für mein Projekt eigentlich nebensächlich aber für spätere projekte doch erforderlich.


Warum nicht? Mit Premiere kann man doch capturen! Oder liegt es an der nicht kompatiblen Hardware!

Anmerkung:
Junge, junge, da haben die Leute jetzt aber was zu lesen!


----------



## Gi.Joe (18. Oktober 2002)

Einsicht ist der Beste weg zur Besserung  

Ich meinte, dass es an meiner Hardware läge.

Rofl, da kann ich nix machen 



Hab auch schon was interessantes gefunden:

"ADS Pyro Platinum SE" mit Premiere 6 LE ca. 130€
      "                mit Premiere 6 Voll. ca. 430€

Dann müsste man nur rausfinden, wie teuer ein direkt Uptade von LE auf 6.5 Voll ist.

Nur 430€ ist auch nicht von pappe...... we'll see


----------



## goela (18. Oktober 2002)

Schau mal bei Adobe nach!

Merkst Du was! Die Updateversion von LE kostet 404Euro!! Also kannst Du die gleich die Vollversion kaufen! Da hast Du gespart!


----------



## Gi.Joe (18. Oktober 2002)

Mit dem zweiten Pack (mit der Voll.) hätte ich 170€ gespart. (430 + 200 = 630 ; 800 - 630 = 170)

Mit dem ersten Pack (mit LE) hätte ich .... ( 130 + 404 = 530; 800 - 530 = 270€) gespart.

Zur besseren vorstellung (für mich): 
 170 € sind ca. 340 DM
 270 € sind ca. 540 DM


----------



## ponda (18. Oktober 2002)

um genau zu sein
170 € = 332,4911 DM
270 € = 528,0741 DM


----------



## Gi.Joe (18. Oktober 2002)

hehe  

hab aber was viiiel besseres gefunden:

http://www.electronic-design.com/html/seiten_de/produkte/videos 


Kie Karte kostet nur *79€* und hat auch Premiere LE.

Nochma 50€ gespart, ponda, wieviel ist das in DM


----------



## goela (19. Oktober 2002)

Komme bei Deiner Rechnung nicht ganz nach!!!



> "ADS Pyro Platinum SE" mit Premiere 6 LE ca. 130€
> " mit Premiere 6 Voll. ca. 430€



Also erste Variante mit LE-Version = 130Euro + Update 404Euro = 534Euro!
Zweite Variante: 430 Euro!!!!!



> Mit dem zweiten Pack (mit der Voll.) hätte ich 170€ gespart.
> (430 + 200 = 630 ; 800 - 630 = 170)


Woher kommen plötzlich die 200Euro????

So siehts beim mir aus!!!
Variante 1: Vollversion 830 - (130Euro + Update 404Euro)  = 296Euro
Variante 2: Vollversion 830 - (430Euro incl. Vollversion) = 400 Euro
Variante 3: Vollverison 830 - (79Euro + Update 404Euro)   = 347 Euro

Also ist Variante 2 die Beste (mal Qualität der Hardware ausgeschlossen!!!

Oder habe ich da was falsch gerechnet!!!


----------



## Gi.Joe (19. Oktober 2002)

Die 200€ (202€) sind die, die man bezahlt, wenn man Pack 2 von ADS (436€ ?!) und auf 6.5 uptaden will. Also: 436€ + 202€ = 638€; 800€ -638€ = 162€ )


----------



## goela (19. Oktober 2002)

Alles klar!!!!


----------



## Gi.Joe (20. Oktober 2002)

Ok 


was hast du eigentlich für einen Rechner, an Hardware ?


----------



## goela (20. Oktober 2002)

Meine Hardware
- AMD 1000MHz 
- 512MB RAM 
- UATA 100 Festplatten (40GB und 60GB) FAT32 
- NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400 Grafikkarte 
- Firewire: Terratec Cameo DV400
- Schnittkarte: Fast AV Master
- Brenner
- CD-Laufwerk


----------



## Gi.Joe (20. Oktober 2002)

Mhhh,

bei meinem neuen system, wenn ich  mal aufrüste*irgendwann*  mal aufrüste hab ich vor, 9GB SCDSI System Platte und mit meinem vater zusammen ein festplattensystem einzurichten, wo man nur die Festplatten reinschieben brauch, mir fällt der name jetzt nicht ein.

Was hast du für einen Ram, SD, der DDR ?

ich hab in meinem 256SD.


----------



## goela (21. Oktober 2002)

512 SDRAM!!!

Meinst Du wirklich Du willst teure SCSII Platten einsetzen? Gibt doch auch Wechselrahmen für EIDE Platten. Die sind günstiger und bringen heutzutage auch einen Datendurchsatz von bis zu 30MB/s.


----------



## Gi.Joe (21. Oktober 2002)

Jaaa, genau, so ein Wechselrahmensystem, das meint ich!

2,9 oder 9GB SCSI Platte nur für System und Software.

Bremst der SDRAM Riegel nicht das system aus ?

Mit welcher Software (Videoschnitt) arbeiteste ? hab irgendwo gelesen nicht mit Premiere ?!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Oktober 2002)

Yeah well, GI.Joe du bist ja richtig engagiert wie ich sehe...

Da Göli gerade nicht da ist, schreib ich mal weiter:



> Mit welcher Software (Videoschnitt) arbeiteste ? hab irgendwo gelesen nicht mit Premiere ?!


Gölä hauptsächlich mit Mediastudio und Premiere, ich eigentlich nur noch mit AfterEffects.



> Bremst der SDRAM Riegel nicht das system aus ?


Sure

Aber wofür brauchst du Wechselplatten?


----------



## goela (28. Oktober 2002)

Au Mann, sorry aber irgendwie habe ich Deine letzte Frage übersehen! 

Na ja, Bubi hat ja die Fragen beantwortet! Thx!


----------



## Gi.Joe (28. Oktober 2002)

Hehe, endlich bissu da Bubi, ham mir alle schon so viel von dir erzählt   


Ich bring euchma auf den neusten stand von mir  

1. Habe mit Premiere unsere kleinen Hasen gefilmt, gecaptured, geschnitten wieder ausgegeben, und *alles* hat super gefunzt! Kein Absturz, keine Droped Frames *nix*  

Sehr Positiv von Premiere überrscht bzw. überzeugt worden  Ich werd jetzt aufjedenfall öfters wasw mit premiere machen, hat richtig spass gemacht.

Wechselplattensystem ist schon alles installiert  Haben jetzt alle im Haus Einschübe für Wechselplatten und die erste 120GB Platte (mein vater hat INgenierbüro und da fallen daten an  )

jez kanns losgehen


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

Nice to hear.

Dein Vater hat eine SGI? Nice nice, wollte ich mir auch mal kaufen (gebraucht) aber da läuft AfterEffects nicht


----------



## Gi.Joe (28. Oktober 2002)

Hab auchschonmal drüber nachgedacht, über gebrauchtkauf, wiel mein vater ja die ganze software hat!


Er hat Premiere 4.2 und noch ein anderes Compositing Programm ich weiß nicht von welcher Firma.... überleg "Fast Medai" irgendsowas, muss ich abernochmal nachgucken.

Du solltest mal bei ebay gucken, da gab es mal eine O2 mit drei FireWire Ports, also verlustfreies arbeiten. Die normale O2 hat nur ein Videoboard mit SVHS Ein und Ausgängen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

Für mich kommt so'n Ding nach langem Überlegen aber doch nicht in Frage. Da jegliche Kompatibilität fehlt, bin ich als einer, der alle Möglichkeiten haben will, schnell aufgeschmissen.
(Ich mache ja nicht nur 24h Videodesign)


----------



## Gi.Joe (28. Oktober 2002)

Schon klar, die gleichen Argumente bzw. GegenArgumente hatte ich auch!!

Mein vater hat die O2 zu 99% für CAD (ProE) Anwendungen gebraucht, als ZUsatz, weil er eh sehr gerne filmte, diese Videooption mit Software damals dazugekauft! Ich kann ja mal ein paar Screenshots posten bzw. schicken, wenn es dich interessiert, kann ja ein kleines (P)Rewview schreiben, kann ja die beiden proggs vergleichen.

In puncto Filtern übertrifft Premiere 4.2 aber 6.0 ! Bei 4.2 gibt es aufjedenfall hochwertigere, vieleliocht liegt es ja auch an der version (für sgi).


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe mit Premiere 6.0 angefangen.


----------



## Gi.Joe (28. Oktober 2002)

Ich erst richtig mit 4.2


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. Oktober 2002)

Jaja, wie gesagt, bin ich nicht der Regisseur sondern Designer.


----------



## Gi.Joe (28. Oktober 2002)

Hey hey, is ja gut, ich glaubs dir ja, will dich nicht umkehren oder so!


----------

